# Ipad as extra screen



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I do a lot of work with data entry for my job.  When at my home office I have a two or three screen set up that really works well.  But I have to travel a couple days a month and usually just bring my netbook.  I really would like a second screen for when I travel and wonder what people think of the ipad as a second screen.  Mostly to look at either PDF files or spreadsheets. 

Also has anyone used the spreadsheet program on iwork?  The version of keynote was really panned by Chris Anderson of Wired.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been using it that way...I often have one of my other computers set up doing one thing and the iPad set up doing other stuff.

Betsy


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

As I recall, only the Pages app on iPad is compatible with MS Office documents, so no loading Excel files into Numbers.  I could see it being useful for displaying PDFs, or to read emails on separate from your netbook, because the mail client is really spectacular (in landscape mode).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not so... according to their help page on Numbers http://help.apple.com/iwork/mobile/interface/#tan727163ed
"you can open Numbers 09, Microsoft Excel or CSV file formats" and you can do via transferring from a computer or sending them via email.

Betsy


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

It looks like you can open excel files but only save as Numbers format.  That would be a negative for me.  But I might be able to work around it.

Has anyone used dropbox with it?  I keep everything in dropbox.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it doesn't help but you can save as Numbers or PDF.  There may be ways around that, as you say...

Betsy


----------

